

IFling: UCSD's Latest Ball-Flinging Robot Is 100% More Flingy - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/diy/ucsds-latest-ifling-is-100-more-flingy

======
timmaah
The ball pickup is ingenious, but I'm not sure about 100% more flingy. The one
shot they showed of it actually tossing the ping pong ball went straight into
the ground a foot in front of the bot.

------
Groxx
So, this is version 3? Wouldn't that make it 50% more flingy?

I love the ball pick-up technique, but I'm not sold on the new throwing style.
It seemed closer to spiking the ball into the ground - absolutely devastating
to any small paper models of enemy combatants, but not much else.

------
danielharan
Neat. I bet some tennis players would want a scaled up model to pick up balls.

------
leeoniya
2011-11-12 - Apple issues cease and desist notice to UCSD

~~~
jastanton
source?

~~~
Groxx
Joke, based on the iName.

